# Just gripped my 5D3 -- stick with the BlackRapid strap?



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2016)

Just picked up a used BG-E11 (first party, not a knock-off) for my 5D3.

Everything seems snugged up and secure and all the buttons, joystick, etc. work fine.

Was curious about carrying this beast around now. Do the gripped EF lens shooters here trust the grip's threaded mount for a BlackRapid strap attachment? 

The BR strap has been 100% stable/secure when attached to the native body even with my largest lens (70-200 f/2.8L IS II), but I'm curious if 'stacking' the thread assembly like that has been associated with loosening, drops, damage to the 5D3's native threads, etc.

Please advise, oh wise CR forum dwellers. Thx.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 7, 2016)

I have no BG-E11 to me for sure ... But with a 70-200mm 2.8II in the camera, and all this weight being supported on the thread of the screw on battery grip, I would not be able to sleep without nightmares ...

To have peace of mind, I would hold the 70-200mm tripod ring on Black Rapid strap.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 7, 2016)

I do not use a sling style strap like Black Rapid, but if I am not mistaken it screws into the tripod socket? With a vertical grip, it seems to me this would make it extremely uncomfortable and awkard to shoot verticals. I mean the strap attachment will be sticking up where your palm is supposed to rest, isn't it?

As for how safe it is, I agree with the person above - I would not trust it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi ahsanford. 
I have a 7DII with 3rd party grip, close to the 5DIII weight, I have no hesitation to use the black rapid in the grip, but with a lens with a tripod foot I would use that in preference to the body mount. For a start I prefer the way the camera hangs, and I prefer the physics of the body hanging on the lens vs the lens hanging on the body when the lenses are that big. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I have no BG-E11 to me for sure ... But with a 70-200mm 2.8II in the camera, and all this weight being supported on the thread of the screw on battery grip, I would not be able to sleep without nightmares ...
> 
> To have peace of mind, I would hold the 70-200mm tripod ring on Black Rapid strap.



I have zero concern with the 70-200 2.8 + 5D3 where I thread the BR into the body and not the foot. It's not a concern provided it's properly threaded in and you are simply walking with it. If you are running to follow a subject, if you are in a bump-into-things environment (sports, crowded social event, press event, etc.) then I might have a different opinion.

In fact, I don't like threading on the 70-200 foot because it dangles uncomfortably on my hip/leg. When you thread into the body, it feels more comfortable.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 7, 2016)

I've used BR for years and never a problem.

I would consider attaching to foot plates for bigger lenses, and maybe a good idea for your third party grip. You may want to get extra connectors from BR and use Lock Tite.

Enjoy.

Sek


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I've used BR for years and never a problem.
> 
> I would consider attaching to foot plates for bigger lenses, and maybe a good idea for your third party grip. You may want to get extra connectors from BR and use Lock Tite.
> 
> ...



I actually have the first party BG-E11, but that loctite idea is solid. It's never going on a tripod with a grip on, so why not just permanently affix the fastener to it?

Hmmm... 

- A


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I've used BR for year and never a problem.
> ...



I hate having that fastener dig into my hand when shooting portrait. There are very thin options out there, that you screw in the with an Allen key but I have not purchased any yet. Make sure the rubber piece on the fasteners stay on, they work as a lock washer. Mine fell off, and it unscrewed itself. My 5d3 fell from waist height and cracked the top cover right above the Canon logo. $320 later it's all better. But a lesson learned.


----------



## pwp (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Just picked up a used BG-E11
> 
> Was curious about carrying this beast around now. Do the gripped EF lens shooters here trust the grip's threaded mount for a BlackRapid strap attachment?
> 
> ...



As I have posted here on more than one occasion, my relationship with BR ground to an instant halt when the thread in the base of a 5D Classic grip popped out, sending the whole rig in slow motion towards the floor. Ouch! It's a tripod thread, probably with a design intention that considered the downward pressure a tripod mounted camera will impose, not swinging in multi directions. When the thread popped out of the base it was apparent that this really was the weak link. Take what you want from this, but I wouldn't trust it. 

My solution has been the (for me) almost flawless Peak Design strap. Perfect. I have five of them.
https://www.peakdesign.com/

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2016)

Have used BR straps for years, in Canon battery grips before getting the 1D X. Still, I wouldn't Loctite something into the tripod socket on the camera or grip. 

I use Loctite to attach the lug to a Kirk 1" clamp, that attaches to the Arca plates on body or lens foot.


----------



## pwp (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I've used BR for years and never a problem.
> ...



Loctite may well lock the BR connector to the thread, but how well is the thread connected to the grip? Not as well as you'd hope as it turns out.

-pw


----------



## slclick (Jul 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have used BR straps for years, in Canon battery grips before getting the 1D X. Still, I wouldn't Loctite something into the tripod socket on the camera or grip.
> 
> I use Loctite to attach the lug to a Kirk 1" clamp, that attaches to the Arca plates on body or lens foot.



2nd this, I use the same setup.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 8, 2016)

Same here, BR with a number of lens etc, however I also have a 10 pence piece of parra cord from the body to the main strap:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100ft-Survival-Bushcraft-7Strand-550-Paracord-Parachute-Cord-TYPE-III-Lanyard-/301973758209?var=&hash=item464f09e101:m:mxfJT6Y_hMYBaNpaaI7Ozvg

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paracord-mini-carabiner-clips-x-3-snap-hook-keyring-EDC-bushcraft-survival-UK-/191862998710?var=&hash=item2cabed06b6:m:mcrY7mGAiihFsIN46SYfAXg

Just in case


----------



## coldsweat (Jul 8, 2016)

I use a 'Custom SLR C-Loop' to hold my strap which basically just screws into the 1/4" tripod mount. I have no concerns over the thread giving way & this is with a Gripped 5D3, 70-200 IS II 2.8 & 600EX Flash.

That being said I have heard horror stories about the Black-rapid carribeaner failing & the mounts unscrewing themselves!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Siclick. 
I also use a similar setup, mine is based on A S compatible gear, but it was neuro's advice that led me in that direction. 
I use a rather larger quick release lever clamp, makes it easy to quickly ditch the strap when it is being inconvenient. For safety I have an OpTech universal link between the camera strap and the rectangular loop on the Black Rapid. 

Cheers, Graham. 



slclick said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Have used BR straps for years, in Canon battery grips before getting the 1D X. Still, I wouldn't Loctite something into the tripod socket on the camera or grip.
> ...


----------



## Harv (Jul 8, 2016)

I've used the BR strap on both a gripped 5D3 and a gripped 7D2 combined with a 70-200 f/2.8 for years, walking around a motocross track all day most weekends. I've never had a problem. In all cases, the strap was attached to the grip.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have used BR straps for years, in Canon battery grips before getting the 1D X. Still, I wouldn't Loctite something into the tripod socket on the camera or grip.
> 
> I use Loctite to attach the lug to a Kirk 1" clamp, that attaches to the Arca plates on body or lens foot.



That's great for keeping Canon gear pristine, but I love the natural ergonomics of the ungripped 5D3 and hate handheld shooting with it with my Arca plate on. So I don't think I'd want to commit to that kind of solution, but thanks for offering.

Think I'll forego the loctite (directly into the grip) for now and just see how the gripped 5D3 handles for a bit with a really carefully secured BR nut before I do anything permanent to it.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the great feedback, everyone.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> That's great for keeping Canon gear pristine



Not about keeping the gear pristine, but rather about ease of transfering the attachment point from body to lens and removing the strap for tripod mounting.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have use a BR strap for years on a gripped 7D with a 100-400 lens and the tammy 150-600 lens with no issue. Same goes with my 7D2. I just make sure to tighten the lug down very well. I hike around with this combination so there is a fair bit of movement. I have found the grip tends to loosen more than the BR lug.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2016)

2n10 said:


> I have use a BR strap for years on a gripped 7D with a 100-400 lens and the tammy 150-600 lens with no issue. Same goes with my 7D2. I just make sure to tighten the lug down very well. I hike around with this combination so there is a fair bit of movement. I have found the grip tends to loosen more than the BR lug.



Yep, I was worried about that as the grip lacks the rubberized washer (which adds the ability to tension the lug) of the BR. 

Changing gears to the grip-to-body attachment, is finger strength enough for everyone to seat that grip? One imagines some pipe wrench the size of Cleveland might be fashioned to generate more mechanical advantage...

- A


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > I have use a BR strap for years on a gripped 7D with a 100-400 lens and the tammy 150-600 lens with no issue. Same goes with my 7D2. I just make sure to tighten the lug down very well. I hike around with this combination so there is a fair bit of movement. I have found the grip tends to loosen more than the BR lug.
> ...



I have gone that route, too. I would use the carabiner to tighten it down as shown by BR. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2016)

2n10 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...



I believe ahsanford is talking about the thumbwheel attachment that connects the battery grip to the camera body.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I believe ahsanford is talking about the thumbwheel attachment that connects the battery grip to the camera body.



Neuro's correct. How effective is that tiny thumb wheel at seating the grip? Using the carabiner to seat the BR lug seems far more secure in comparison.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Neuro's correct. How effective is that tiny thumb wheel at seating the grip? Using the carabiner to seat the BR lug seems far more secure in comparison.



Apparently you need to be careful to not overtighten it. When I sold my gripped 5DII, the first thing the buyer did was check to see that the grip could be removed (it could), he then explained that overtightening can strip out a small nylon gear in the battery grip that connects the thumbwheel to the tripod socket screw. So tighten, but don't overtighten, and check the tightness frequently.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro's correct. How effective is that tiny thumb wheel at seating the grip? Using the carabiner to seat the BR lug seems far more secure in comparison.
> ...



Ugh. That does not instill a sense of confidence. Glad I won't be using this thing that often -- probably for a 4-5x times a year forays into birding (on a monopod) or shooting sports.

Thx, Neuro. Appreciated.

- A


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Nero is kind of correct but the newer BGE11 grip no longer has the main gear made of plastic, it's now brass like the other main gears 


iPad won't let me embed the image link grrr

See here:-

https://flic.kr/p/ccWV7h


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



UGH, misread the post. I just hand tighten and then try to remember to check the tightness every so often.


----------

